# MOI (Ministry of Interior) All-Pakistan firearm Licenses are now open!



## Beskar

Hello gentlemen! 

Great news for all Pakistani Gun enthusiasts! The *MOI All-Pakistan* licenses are now open as of today. New applicants can now send applications to the MOI for a firearms license. 

The MOI NPB (Non-Prohibited Bore) license can issue "One" NPB firearm. The NPB consists of the following bores; *12-Gauge, .308, .22LR, and all pistol calibers some of which are, 9mm, .45, .30 Bore (7.62x25mm Tokarev)*. If you're interested in getting a license, the easiest way is to contact a firearms dealer and let him handle your application. The cost for a MOI-NPB license through a dealer is 15k. 

With an MOI All-Pakistan license, one can carry a firearm with him anywhere in Pakistan and it doesn't have to be renewed for 5 years. Provincial license on the other hand costs less but it must be renewed every year and you can only carry your firearm on that license within your province of residence. 

Provincial licenses are also open. The cost through a dealer is around 10k. 

Here's a famous quote for all the enthusiasts; 

&#8216;&#8216;_*Laws that forbid the carrying of arms... disarm only those who are neither inclined nor determined to commit crimes... Such laws make things worse for the assaulted and better for the assailants; they serve rather to encourage than to prevent homicides, for an unarmed man may be attacked with greater confidence than an armed man.*_&#8217;&#8217;

&#8212; Jefferson's "Commonplace Book," 1774-1776, quoting from On Crimes and Punishment, by criminologist Cesare Beccaria, 1764 

Happy shooting!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## CoffinFeeder

Are you sure?...as far as I know firearm licences are still not being issued from Ismalabad (All pakistan license) however a license can be obtained from Sindh government.


----------



## abbasniazi

I,ve been long awaiting this news, i'll confirm it from a friend in the morning, he is a realtive to the minister...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CoffinFeeder

yeah....please let me know. Thanks


----------



## pak-marine

Good news now atleast arms licenses wil be regularised


----------



## Comet

Not good news... ethnic violence can rise


----------



## courageneverdies

Good news........... Now people will be able to defend themselves since our Police is much busy in securing the Elite.

I have a repeater without license. When asked, I say _*'its my brother's, he's in army........'*_

KIT Over n Out


----------



## arslan_treen

any one knows what are the sitiution for importing a firearm from abroad ? or does any one know a dealer in pindi or peshawar who have the license to do so ?
i know universal arms use to do it but for some reasons am not in good term with them .


----------



## Daghalodi

what exactly do you mean when you say 15k ? << 15,000 rps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan First

MOI NPB licenses are indeed open as of now and one can have a license made through dealers for PKR 15,000/-. 

I just had two licenses delivered couple of weeks back at that rate within 15 working days.


----------



## CoffinFeeder

Would you please tell me the name and location of dealer in Karachi whom I can approach to get my 9mm license in such short time? Also I woul like to know if the license has been issued from Islamabd or somewhere else. Your urgent reply in this reagrd will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Naazir

Salam to all,
Licens open Info is correct,but the local dealer rate is up high to sky...arms rate up also..
but folks..."hathyar momin ki shan hy"..
did some one ever seen sega12 auto?
i had used one..my god...its a monster in cover...


----------



## Kompromat

Yes i heard this news From my Dad last night too

He is going to get one.


----------



## Vassnti

Naazir said:


> Salam to all,
> Licens open Info is correct,but the local dealer rate is up high to sky...arms rate up also..
> but folks..."hathyar momin ki shan hy"..
> did some one ever seen *sega12 auto*?
> i had used one..my god...its a monster in cover...



If you mean Saiga 12 auto? 



> Due to the shape and size of the 12 gauge round, the Saiga-12 has some unusual quirks. As originally designed with conical rifle rounds, the AK-47 can be loaded and then charged by cycling the action. The Saiga-12, however, is difficult to load unless the bolt is held in the rearward position whilst the magazine is inserted - the front edge of the shell hits the bottom of the bolt face, and the magazine will fail to seat properly. This adds about half a second to magazine changes. Nevertheless, with a bit of practice, inserting a loaded magazine into the Saiga-12 on a closed bolt is possible.
> 
> Another problem stems from the fact that shotgun rounds are naturally more flexible than rifle rounds. When a loaded magazine is left inside the weapon for more than a few days, the top round of ammunition tends to become deformed from having the magazine spring squeeze it against the closed bolt. This can cause a failure to feed if a loaded magazine is left in the weapon for an extended period of time.



Or you could try.



Manufacturer: Benelli U.S.A. Corporation.
Caliber: 12 gauge, accepts 23/4" and 3" standard and magnum loads. 
Length: 39.8" w/stock extended, 34.9" collapsed. 
Weight: 8.44 lbs. empty. 
Safety: Ambidextrous manual cross bolt. 
Magazine Capacity: Six 3" shells seven 23/4", plus one chambered round can be unloaded without cycling through the action. 
Trigger Pull: 5.5 to 7.28 lbs. 
Buttstock: Modular telescopic with removable pistol grip. 
Sights: Adjustable aperture rear and fixed post front, radius 23.7"


----------



## EasyRider

i applied for a .30 caliber pistol license 2 years before, purchased weapon then sent documents to MOI ISB, its been 2 years now they never sent me cards, and i unfortunately have no references to use. What is the way to get my license back?


----------



## Beskar

EasyRider said:


> i applied for a .30 caliber pistol license 2 years before, purchased weapon then sent documents to MOI ISB, its been 2 years now they never sent me cards, and i unfortunately have no references to use. What is the way to get my license back?



Your dealer made a fool out of you. He sold you a fake license. One cannot purchase a weapon if they don't have a license first. 

I'd suggest you contact the MOI and share the information about that crook. Contact the police as well.


----------



## Kompromat

Vassnti said:


> If you mean Saiga 12 auto?
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could try.
> 
> 
> 
> Manufacturer: Benelli U.S.A. Corporation.
> Caliber: 12 gauge, accepts 23/4" and 3" standard and magnum loads.
> Length: 39.8" w/stock extended, 34.9" collapsed.
> Weight: 8.44 lbs. empty.
> Safety: Ambidextrous manual cross bolt.
> Magazine Capacity: Six 3" shells seven 23/4", plus one chambered round can be unloaded without cycling through the action.
> Trigger Pull: 5.5 to 7.28 lbs.
> Buttstock: Modular telescopic with removable pistol grip.
> Sights: Adjustable aperture rear and fixed post front, radius 23.7"




i have a simmiler one


----------



## Kompromat

Bezerk said:


> Your dealer made a fool out of you. He sold you a fake license. One cannot purchase a weapon if they don't have a license first.
> 
> I'd suggest you contact the MOI and share the information about that crook. Contact the police as well.




Sir which Pistol would you recomend under 60,000 ??

is it possible to buy a Magnum , Desert eagle? if so how much is it ?


----------



## Beskar

Black blood said:


> Sir which Pistol would you recomend under 60,000 ??
> 
> is it possible to buy a Magnum , Desert eagle? if so how much is it ?



For 60K you have a lot of options. Here's a list of pistols you can buy in that range. 

*No - Name - Type - Price (PKR)*

1). TT - (Serbia) .30 Pistol TT 30 Rs. 25,000

2). NZ-85B (China) (Short) 9mm Pistol Rs. 35,000

3). CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92 (China) 9mm Pistol Rs. 32,000

4). NP 22 / NP 34 9mm Pistol Rs. 40,000

5). Walther PP (Used) .32 Pistol Rs. 35,000

6). Kanuni 16 / S (Turkey) 9mm Pistol Rs. 40,000

7). Walther P22 .22 Pistol Rs. 40,000

8). Viper (Philippines) 9mm Pistol Rs. 45,000

9). Sarsilmaz B6 9mm Pistol Rs. 45,000

10). Taurus 24/7 Pro (Brazil) 9mm Pistol Rs. 47,000

11). Daewoo DP51 9mm Pistol Rs. 50,000

12). COLT 1911 (U.S.A) (Used) .45 Pistol Rs. 50,000

13). Stoeger Cougar (Turkey) 9mm Pistol Rs. 47,000

14). Taurus PT 99 9mm Pistol Rs. 53,000

15). Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium 9mm Pistol Rs. 55,000

16). Taurus PT 99 9mm Pistol Rs. 53,000

*Note: The above posted list is for general information only. Prices may vary. *

My preference would have to be the Stoeger Cougar in this price range. It's a safe, reliable and range-tested weapon and has received mostly positive reviews. Other than that, the Chinese CF-98 beats any other pistol due to its performance and affordable price tag. It's a must for all the beginners.

.357 Magnum revolvers are available in Pakistan but they are way too expensive. The price ranges from 100,000 to 300,000. Desert Eagle is a pathetic weapon in my opinion. It became famous because of the exposure it received in Films and "Gangsta" videos. Other than that, it's not a practical weapon. Besides, we don't have it here because it's an "Israeli" weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakomar

what about ak47 and ak74?????


----------



## pakomar

Bezerk said:


> For 60K you have a lot of options. Here's a list of pistols you can buy in that range.
> 
> *No - Name - Type - Price (PKR)*
> 
> 1). TT - (Serbia) .30 Pistol TT 30 Rs. 25,000
> 
> 2). NZ-85B (China) (Short) 9mm Pistol Rs. 35,000
> 
> 3). CF 98/NP42/QSZ-92 (China) 9mm Pistol Rs. 32,000
> 
> 4). NP 22 / NP 34 9mm Pistol Rs. 40,000
> 
> 5). Walther PP (Used) .32 Pistol Rs. 35,000
> 
> 6). Kanuni 16 / S (Turkey) 9mm Pistol Rs. 40,000
> 
> 7). Walther P22 .22 Pistol Rs. 40,000
> 
> 8). Viper (Philippines) 9mm Pistol Rs. 45,000
> 
> 9). Sarsilmaz B6 9mm Pistol Rs. 45,000
> 
> 10). Taurus 24/7 Pro (Brazil) 9mm Pistol Rs. 47,000
> 
> 11). Daewoo DP51 9mm Pistol Rs. 50,000
> 
> 12). COLT 1911 (U.S.A) (Used) .45 Pistol Rs. 50,000
> 
> 13). Stoeger Cougar (Turkey) 9mm Pistol Rs. 47,000
> 
> 14). Taurus PT 99 9mm Pistol Rs. 53,000
> 
> 15). Taurus 24/7 Pro Titanium 9mm Pistol Rs. 55,000
> 
> 16). Taurus PT 99 9mm Pistol Rs. 53,000
> 
> *Note: The above posted list is for general information only. Prices may vary. *
> 
> My preference would have to be the Stoeger Cougar in this price range. It's a safe, reliable and range-tested weapon and has received mostly positive reviews. Other than that, the Chinese CF-98 beats any other pistol due to its performance and affordable price tag. It's a must for all the beginners.
> 
> .357 Magnum revolvers are available in Pakistan but they are way too expensive. The price ranges from 100,000 to 300,000. Desert Eagle is a pathetic weapon in my opinion. It became famous because of the exposure it received in Films and "Gangsta" videos. Other than that, it's not a practical weapon. Besides, we don't have it here because it's an "Israeli" weapon.



price vary to much Viper (Philippines) 9mm Pistol is not Rs. 45,000 but 96,000...


----------



## EasyRider

Bezerk said:


> Your dealer made a fool out of you. He sold you a fake license. One cannot purchase a weapon if they don't have a license first.
> 
> I'd suggest you contact the MOI and share the information about that crook. Contact the police as well.


well dear i didn't involve any dealer to get license, i filled form and applied myself, paid fee in bank, DSP approved my documents and allowed to buy a pistol, in computerized cards you have to buy weapon first after approval of DSP/DIG, then you'v to send your documents(along with shopkeeper's receipt of pistol) to MOI ISB, they make your card with the serial number of pistol you bought. All documents are genuine and there's no fraud in it. but all people who applied for computerized cards are still waiting but not those who got references. 
When you are asking for book rather than card, then the process is diff. you need to have license before you buy a weapon.


----------



## Kompromat

Any info about Pakistan made PK-10 or what ever the name is i think its a reversed engineerd Bretta 92fs , it was displayed in ideas exibition i suppose


----------



## Naazir

Thanks alot..
sorry for the late reply..coz ..was out of country..


----------



## khilji

what is the current status of MOI are they issuing new licences


----------



## jarnee

Atleast you are ahead of us in this race. Avg . Indian has not even ever felt a real gun in there hands. Including me.

You are at par with Americans in regards to owning Guns..wow ..must be exiting.


----------



## Spring Onion

jarnee said:


> Atleast you are ahead of us in this race. Avg . Indian has not even ever felt a real gun in there hands. Including me.
> 
> You are at par with Americans in regards to owning Guns..wow ..must be exiting.



heheheh yar Guns in NWFP have been there since centuries and we dont have license mostly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zulfiqar74

Hi

All this sounds very good in the sense owning a weapon with licence, but it is not good and going to have a very negative effect, look it at this way at one point general public could not get a licence only the ones with money and or contact. It is have bad results as the country is already under terrorist attack i major cities and sectors hired soldiers like black water running around creating a havoc, spreading terrorism the govt suddenly decides to give licences, 6 months down the track you will be looking at a major civil war, where different ethnic, religious, and political group will be gunning each other down in all the major cities in the name of self defence plus mugging thus reverting to a major civil war. there is no law and order what so ever police is involved in most of it. police is not that educated or technology wise adance plus corrupt to trace the fired ammo to guns. can you all see the big picture here. it more look like its becoming part ofthe new world order


----------



## P4Pakistan

ji ANTI AIRCRAFT GUN kittnei ki hai ,kaddi Su-30MKI nu nichana lagan tei dil karpeindai! kyon kei mein bahot nazdeek reihtta hoon boder kei!


----------



## dragunov

Bezerk said:


> Hello gentlemen!
> 
> Great news for all Pakistani Gun enthusiasts! The *MOI All-Pakistan* licenses are now open as of today. New applicants can now send applications to the MOI for a firearms license.
> 
> The MOI NPB (Non-Prohibited Bore) license can issue "One" NPB firearm. The NPB consists of the following bores; *12-Gauge, .308, .22LR, and all pistol calibers some of which are, 9mm, .45, .30 Bore (7.62x25mm Tokarev)*. If you're interested in getting a license, the easiest way is to contact a firearms dealer and let him handle your application. The cost for a MOI-NPB license through a dealer is 15k.
> 
> With an MOI All-Pakistan license, one can carry a firearm with him anywhere in Pakistan and it doesn't have to be renewed for 5 years. Provincial license on the other hand costs less but it must be renewed every year and you can only carry your firearm on that license within your province of residence.
> 
> Provincial licenses are also open. The cost through a dealer is around 10k.
> 
> Here's a famous quote for all the enthusiasts;
> 
> _*Laws that forbid the carrying of arms... disarm only those who are neither inclined nor determined to commit crimes... Such laws make things worse for the assaulted and better for the assailants; they serve rather to encourage than to prevent homicides, for an unarmed man may be attacked with greater confidence than an armed man.*_
> 
>  Jefferson's "Commonplace Book," 1774-1776, quoting from On Crimes and Punishment, by criminologist Cesare Beccaria, 1764
> 
> Happy shooting!




Hello Bezerk,

thanks for the info you shared, just to confirm with you that 308 falls with NPB licence or with PB licence ? 

i came to know two days ago that the licences of MOI are being stopped issuing , is this correct till to date ?
and what is the most reliable dealer in Lahore from where we can ask to make a new licence ?

thanks in advance........


----------



## AVADI

Can a civilian legally buy a AK 47 or any other assault rifle in Pakistan?


----------



## Aamir Hussain

I just got mine about two weeks ago. 15K from a dealer. However, I started the proceeding about two months ago!


----------



## Philosopher1

You guys are really lucky . We cant even think of buying any guns since the process is so complicated and its almost next to impossible.

You people can buy a gun if you have the money for it.


----------



## Abdussamad

AVADI said:


> Can a civilian legally buy a AK 47 or any other assault rifle in Pakistan?



Probably not but the law is rarely enforced here.

I know security guards carry shot guns openly. Most get paid an extra amount by the security firm that hires them if they bring their own gun. I don't know whether they have a license or not. But these guards are very common. Money exchangers, fast food outlets of foreign brands (kfc etc.) and banks hire them. 

There is a money exchanger near my house that has four fierce looking pathan guards sitting outside it. Each guard is carrying a big *** shot gun. But I hear these guns aren't very reliable and just for show!


----------



## S.A.Khan

Is a 12 guage repeater a NPB? please answer.


----------



## Tomahawk

Aamir Hussain said:


> I just got mine about two weeks ago. 15K from a dealer. However, I started the proceeding about two months ago!



Very good dealer, it means they were opened for some time in this year.


----------



## SummerWine

S.A.Khan said:


> Is a 12 guage repeater a NPB? please answer.



No its not NPB.


----------



## decent devil

EasyRider said:


> well dear i didn't involve any dealer to get license, i filled form and applied myself, paid fee in bank, DSP approved my documents and allowed to buy a pistol, in computerized cards you have to buy weapon first after approval of DSP/DIG, then you'v to send your documents(along with shopkeeper's receipt of pistol) to MOI ISB, they make your card with the serial number of pistol you bought. All documents are genuine and there's no fraud in it. but all people who applied for computerized cards are still waiting but not those who got references.
> When you are asking for book rather than card, then the process is diff. you need to have license before you buy a weapon.



Please can you tell me the procedure of getting the license???


----------



## SyedAsif

Any update about MOI, Is the process of MOI PB-license started? Any update from members, specially Islamabad based members.


----------



## Muhammad Sajjad

Sir I want to buy stoeger couger. But I am confuse about the model and this gun seller are selling the stoeger for 80,000


----------

